# Black n Mild



## Sully (Jul 16, 2008)

Let me preface this by saying that i am in no way a fan of black n mild's, they are cheap shitty products that are smoked by hood rats who like to feel fancy. A black n mild in my mind is not actually a cigar, nor can it even be a cigarillo. The closest thing i can compare it to, taking into account what it is made up of and how it is made. 

Ok so i have been arguing with someone for over a week weather or not a black n mild is in fact a cigar. He says that a black n mild is a cigar because it is branded as a cigar. Unlike him i dont belive evrything on a lable is true fact. I'm sure that we can all agree that there is nothing "premium" about a white owl even though they are called "premium cigars" on the lable. 

Basically i see it as this. A cigar has to have 3 things A wrapper a binder and a filler. A cigar is also rolled in a distinct way; it's rolled up tobacco leaves. Now a black n mild does not fit this description. Firstly it is not made up of a binder wrapper and filler. The outer wrapper of a black n mild is not a solid leaf like cigars. Even cheap drug store cigars have a leaf as a wrapper. Unless there are leaves that look like solid cylinders that is not even close to a leaf. It might be made of tobacco but it is not the same as a cigar wrapper. So 1/3 components are not cigar components so far. Next is the binder and filler. I lump them together because a black n mild has none. A black n mild has ground up pipe tobacco ground up and stuffed into the outer part of it. Not only is it not the same type of tobacco but it is also not even in the same form. A cigar is rolled up. Black n mild tobacco looks like more similar to the tobacco found in a cigarette. So not only does it share no components of a cigar, it is constructed completly differently. 

So my question is this. How can a black n mild even be called a cigar if it has nothing in common with a cigar other than the fact that they are both tobacco products?

I would like your opinion on this.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Sully said:


> Let me preface this by saying that i am in no way a fan of black n mild's, they are cheap shitty products that are smoked by hood rats who like to feel fancy. A black n mild in my mind is not actually a cigar, nor can it even be a cigarillo. The closest thing i can compare it to, taking into account what it is made up of and how it is made.
> 
> Ok so i have been arguing with someone for over a week weather or not a black n mild is in fact a cigar. He says that a black n mild is a cigar because it is branded as a cigar. Unlike him i dont belive evrything on a lable is true fact. I'm sure that we can all agree that there is nothing "premium" about a white owl even though they are called "premium cigars" on the lable.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything. The only reason I see it is the brown wrapper and the bigger size.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Where I do agree on the overall quality, unfortunately I believe it is still a cigar. This would be a similiar argument saying Franzia boxed wine isn't really wine. Where it does not have many qualities of a fine bottle of wine, it is still in fact wine. The tobacco is what is called homogenized. Hers is a link that goes more in depth on the construction process.

JRCigars.com: JR University: Lesson 2: Cigar Characteristics

Click on the machine made link.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Sully said:


> Let me preface this by saying that i am in no way a fan of black n mild's, they are cheap shitty products that are smoked by hood rats who like to feel fancy..


My dad smokes 'em. Hmm. I guess I'll have to get a background check on him. And Welcome to Puff! : )


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Damn hood rats trying to look all nice smoking their "cigars."


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Could the OP please give his definition of a "Hood Rat" I don't think we have an authority on the subject here on Puff yet. Sully, care to elaborate considering some of us may have friends or aquaintences with different tastes that may smoke such things?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

IMHO I agree with all of what you said and would like to add that no cigars are meant to be inhaled nor have a wood tip. 

To me its more of a fancy cigarette even if it were to be filled with pipe tobacco.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> My dad smokes 'em. Hmm. I guess I'll have to get a background check on him.* And Welcome to Puff*! : )





scottw said:


> Could the OP please give his definition of a "Hood Rat" I don't think we have an authority on the subject here on Puff yet. Sully, care to elaborate considering some of us may have friends or aquaintences with different tastes that may smoke such things?


I dont care who you are, thats funny right there!!:smoke:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Sully said:


> So my question is this. How can a black n mild even be called a cigar if it has nothing in common with a cigar other than the fact that they are both tobacco products?
> 
> I would like your opinion on this.


Black & Milds are cigars the same as Miller High Life is beer, Franzia is wine, Kentucky Gentleman is bourbon, & etc. It's all a matter of knowing what quality is and then educating the ignorant masses. Unfortunately most will never be able to tell quality from crap, but of course that leaves more of the good stuff for those of us who can appreciate it.

:smoke:


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

haha, hood rat??? Do u know what you're saying?

hood rat (NOUN): A straight slut from the hood.. the kind or girl that has probablly slept with you and four of your best homies... Usually lazy as hell ..they are known to party a lot.. easy to take advantage of.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Dom said:


> haha, hood rat??? Do u know what you're saying?
> 
> hood rat (NOUN): A straight slut from the hood.. the kind or girl that has probablly slept with you and four of your best homies... Usually lazy as hell ..they are known to party a lot.. easy to take advantage of.


 my father-in-law smokes black&mild's..... so you are sayin the has slept with four of my homies?? Pops how could you!?!?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

By your definition, an Arturo Fuente curlyhead is not a cigar either.

From wikipedia: A cigar is a tightly rolled bundle of dried and fermented tobacco which is ignited so that its smoke may be drawn into the mouth.

From Princeton: A roll of tobacco for smoking

And let's face it, the word cigarette means small
cigar.

Sure, the wrapper/binder in a black & mild is not a tobacco leaf. Unlike a cigarette, it _is_ made from tobacco. It is reconstituted sheet tobacco. This same material is present as the binder in many other machine made cigars such as Antonio y Cleopatra and Garcia y Vega.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Dom said:


> haha, hood rat??? Do u know what you're saying?
> 
> hood rat (NOUN): A straight slut from the hood.. the kind or girl that has probablly slept with you and four of your best homies... Usually lazy as hell ..they are known to party a lot.. easy to take advantage of.


A HOOD RAT AND A BLACK AND MILD , OW WHAT A NIGHT!!:dude:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> A HOOD RAT AND A BLACK AND MILD , OW WHAT A NIGHT!!:dude:


 allz we needz iz a couple a foties N tha nite be writins itzelf!:drinking:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

a hood rat, buy some definitions is a whore. and my wife smokes Black and Milds....so you calling my wife a whore? i dont bid well to anyone calling my wife a whore....

but in all seriousness (the above is a joke, so long as you really are not calling her a whore) the links below should help the less ghetto memebers of puff....lol.

Urban Dictionary: hood rat

The Online Slang Dictionary | Definition of hood rat


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

_i like tha way you talk !_


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> my father-in-law smokes black&mild's..... so you are sayin the has slept with four of my homies?? Pops how could you!?!?


:r:hn:biglaugh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

If I smoke this

Then I wont forget this.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

reblyell said:


> *Black & Milds are cigars the same as Miller High Life is beer,* Franzia is wine, Kentucky Gentleman is bourbon, & etc. It's all a matter of knowing what quality is and then educating the ignorant masses. Unfortunately most will never be able to tell quality from crap, but of course that leaves more of the good stuff for those of us who can appreciate it.
> 
> :smoke:


I guess I am very ignorant, as I enjoy the high life from time to time. As a matter of fact, I have enjoyed Black & Milds in the past too.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

YouTube - The Hold Steady - "Your Little Hoodrat Friend" Live!

Great tune


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cypress said:


> Then I wont forget this.


What's the word? 
Thunderbird! 
How's it sold? 
Good and cold! 
What's the jive? 
Bird's alive! 
What's the price? 
Thirty twice!

But don't bring it as a hostess gift if your friend invites you to their Seder!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Sometimes I don't know where you guys come up with this stuff lol


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Brinsons runs out into the night, ready to purchase the Black & Mild, favorite treat of the hood rat, which has, until now, eluded his capture. At long last, the hood rat shall be his, and his alone.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Brinsons runs out into the night, ready to purchase the Black & Mild, favorite treat of the hood rat, which has, until now, eluded his capture. At long last, the hood rat shall be his, and his alone.


Shades of Gary Larson!


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to enjoy black n mild's in my youth. Well, actually, not the tobacco that it came with. I would usually toss that and put my own special tobacco inside.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Then I wont forget this. 







[/QUOTE]

no maddog 20/20 ?????


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i always thought they were to go with old english.... lol.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

In my opinion Black n Milds are a poor substitute for a proper Cigar, but I have been known to smoke one if I am pulling an all night trip from Tampa to Miami and Vice versa. I only do this because I can't smoke in the company truck, but I can't pull over for an hour and smoke a NUB. 

I basically see a Black n Mild as a quick fix in a tight situation. Hate me for it, but that is my view


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

party time boys !!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> party time boys !!!


 ohhhhh man that brings back memories from high school!!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

high school, hell that was last weekend!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> ohhhhh man that brings back memories from high school!!!


I think that is why I have so _few_ memories of high school!
:al


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> high school, hell that was last weekend!


:r!!


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

Cigolle said:


> In my opinion Black n Milds are a poor substitute for a proper Cigar, but I have been known to smoke one if I am pulling an all night trip from Tampa to Miami and Vice versa. I only do this because I can't smoke in the company truck, but I can't pull over for an hour and smoke a NUB.
> 
> I basically see a Black n Mild as a quick fix in a tight situation. Hate me for it, but that is my view


I have to agree on the most part, I have one with my buds from time to time. I would get some real, hand made cigarillos, but they are damn expensive.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> ohhhhh man that brings back memories from high school!!!


Three for 5$ that was the best cheap buzz you could find.:drinking:


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I find this definition a bit off, if not offensive. First of all, by your definition short-filler cigars are not cigars. I don't think I need to even explain myself here.

Black n' Milds are cigars, as the wrapper/binder is tobacco and not paper, and are not filtered.

It's been said above that cigars do not have tips...I beg someone to look into cigar history. Many Cuban cigars have been made in history with tips, as have uncountable numbers of other cigars between the 1930s and 1960s.

It's been said above that cigars are not meant to be inhaled...this is true, but does inhalability somehow change the definition of a cigar? I think that's more by preference. Just because they weren't 'meant' to be inhaled doesn't mean someone who does is suddenly a "hood rat" or somesuch bullshevism. I think thousands of old men, dead and alive, including my pops who inhales everything, would have an issue with that line of thinking.

Frankly I think our hobby could do without the kind of elitist snobbery you (the OP) have presented here. Black n' Milds are cigars, and those who smoke them don't have an "inferior" status or taste because of their preference, economically-minded or palate-minded.

If I had my camera here I'd take a picture of the box of Muniemakers (short-filler *cigars*) in my humidor and the 42 cans of Miller High Life in my fridge (at last count).


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

scottw said:


> Could the OP please give his definition of a "Hood Rat" I don't think we have an authority on the subject here on Puff yet. Sully, care to elaborate considering some of us may have friends or aquaintences with different tastes that may smoke such things?


There was a time when i could have been considered an "authority" on hood rats. :bitchslap:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> A HOOD RAT AND A BLACK AND MILD , OW WHAT A NIGHT!!:dude:


ROTFLMAO!!!

Reminds me of High School!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

haha found this on google images after I typed in "Black N Mild Gangsta"

is that a black n mild in the pic? lol


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

A friend gave me a Black & Mild red wine because he knew that I smoked cigars. It was the most horrible thing I've smoked. It made me want to vomit but I kept on trying to smoke it because he went on about how this was his favorite cigar and I didn't want to hurt his feelings by saying that I hated it.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

bdw1984 said:


> There was a time when i could have been considered an "authority" on hood rats. :bitchslap:


Once an authority on hood rats, always an authority on hood rats my friend. It's like riding a bike!:smoke:


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

2 things.......whas the OP not pasted a response to all of this sensical banter? and how are you a member since 7/08 and just now getting to your 5th post?? kinda odd to me but then again i'll enjow a black & mild every now & then, so what do i know


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

If Black and Milds are for Hood Rats, what are Swisher Sweets for?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

ongreystreet said:


> If Black and Milds are for Hood Rats, what are Swisher Sweets for?


14 year olds! That's the age I started smoking 'em! Sadly, we didn't have any hood rats out in West Texas.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread is classic, seriously. 

While i am sure there are some hood rats who smoke black and milds, there are certainly many other types of people that smoke them as well. 

And Miller High Life is the shit! They dont call it the champagne of beers for nothing! haha.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

ongreystreet said:


> If Black and Milds are for Hood Rats, what are Swisher Sweets for?


 rollin up big ol' blunts!!:smoke:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

..Wish I would have jumped in on this earlier.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

a black and mild and some skrawberry hill,

i feel a craving coming on !! :twitch: :new_all_coholic:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> A friend gave me a Black & Mild red wine because he knew that I smoked cigars. It was the most horrible thing I've smoked. It made me want to vomit but I kept on trying to smoke it because he went on about how this was his favorite cigar and I didn't want to hurt his feelings by saying that I hated it.


Really?!? The Wine is the only Black & Mild that I ever liked.


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

The wine one taste like grapes. The plain is where it's at considering it already is sickeningly sweet when you smell it. Black n' mild smoke smells soooooooo good when its on your clothing.

BTW Hood rat in this context means black people. Or any other minority who smokes em.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

AMHero said:


> The wine one taste like grapes. The plain is where it's at considering it already is sickeningly sweet when you smell it. Black n' mild smoke smells soooooooo good when its on your clothing.
> 
> BTW Hood rat in this context means black people. Or any other minority who smokes em.


Wtf, seriously? So we are using terms and applying our own meanings to them?! To add to it, we are lumping all minorities who smoke Black and Mild's into the category of a 'hood rat'. Wow, this thread reeks of racial ignorance. Where the **** are the mods when you need them? This thread needs to be locked.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

bilingue23 said:


> Where the **** are the mods when you need them? This thread needs to be locked.


When a situation like this occurs, please little button to the left with the Red Triangle and an exclamation point to report the post. Thanks.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

AMHero said:


> BTW Hood rat in this context means black people. Or any other minority who smokes em.


Consider this a warning that racial comments are not tollerated on our forum.

Since this thread is turning south this is going to be locked.


----------

